# Different sizes arms and chest



## Jason Da Bodiful (Jun 4, 2001)

I know it's rather common for ppl to have an arm and one side oftheir chest bigger than the other, and today I realise a fairly big difference between them too. So what should I do to 'balance' them up? Should I just keep on lifting as usual till both side are even, or will it be better to do more training on the weaker/smaller arm/chest.

One more question, it seems that my left shoulder get tired very easily. It's kinda wierd as I just need to put my left arm straight and let it hang in midair, about 20-30 seconds later it starts to get tired. Only my left arm has this problem, what's the deal with that?


----------



## Large And In Charge (Jun 5, 2001)

Training more frequently is not necessarily the answer, instead the opposite might happen, you might overtrain the muscle(s) and then they end up getting smaller! Focuses your training more around dumbbells because dumbbells allow you to work the muscle(s) independently so they hit the little stablelizing  muscles more intense unlike the bar where you might cheat the weight up. Work your weaker side first and then do the same amount of reps with your stronger side. Eventually and hopefully the two sides will start to balance out more!

I also have a shoulder that gives out on me faster, I think it's a genetic thing and unfortunately you can only do so much with genetics, errrrrrrrrr! 

------------------
If you build it they will come


----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2001)

I would do an extra set for the weaker side.

Example, after a bicep work-out, do an extra set of dumbbell curls with the weaker arm.

Also, make sure you are doing a lot of dumbbell work so that the stronger arm cannot compensate for the weaker.

Remember, you will never be perfectly symmetrical, one side will always be bigger.

------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## Maki Riddington (Jun 5, 2001)

Large and in Charge said,
Training more frequently is not necessarily the answer, instead the opposite might happen, you might overtrain the muscle(s) and then they end up getting smaller!

*** To reach this process one must chronically overtrain. This rarely happens as you will see various warning signs before your muscles start to atrophy.

 Focuses your training more around dumbbells because dumbbells allow you to work the muscle(s) independently so they hit the little stablelizing muscles more intense 

*** It is not always the "little" muscles that act as stabilizers, it could be a so called prime mover that will act as a stabilizer during a certain ROM and then will switch back to being a prime mover.

unlike the bar where you might cheat the weight up. 

*** This may happen but learning proper control will correct this problem.

Work your weaker side first and then do the same amount of reps with your stronger side. Eventually and hopefully the two sides will start to balance out more!

*** Instead of hoping why not sit down and devise a plan of attack that will correct this "imbalance"? 



------------------
Exercise, my drug of choice


----------

